# AUDI TT TFSI (2016) - COOLANT LEAK



## nonamett (Apr 6, 2021)

AUDI TT TFSI (2016) - COOLANT LEAK

Hi all, first post, and apologies if this is covered elsewhere ...but, my car went in for a service recently. I was told that coolant was leaking from the thermostat/water pump housing. They said new parts were required, and lots of labour, totaling ~£1,000 for the work!! I was shocked, and just topped up the coolant level to see if it happened again without having the work done. I also had it independently inspected - and my man found nothing, even under pressure. However, "2 months" on, and the warning is back again on the dash, and the reservoir is below the level. I simply can't afford to pay £1,000 - and so I wondered if this was something that could be fixed more economically? It's clearly a very small leak given it's taken two months for the warning to re-appear? I've read somewhere that it could simply be a worn "flange/seal"?

All advice/help appreciated.

I'm in NE London/Essex if anyone can point me towards a decent specialist that doesn't charge official Audi prices.

Much thanks.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
Very common problem on the MK3 I'm afraid.
Hopefully a MK3 owner will have more info
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, This may help
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/search. ... mit=Search

Hoggy.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

quite common problem on pre 17 models (in 2017 they use a countermeasure part), the thermostat housing cost is 380 eur, buy it and then go to an indy for assembling


----------



## nonamett (Apr 6, 2021)

thanks both ....do you by any chance have the official Audi part number for that replacement housing?


----------



## Metalmicky (Sep 9, 2020)

Hi,
Sorry to hear your bad news this won't help your cause but my 2018 TTS with less than 15k was in twice over past 8 months for this issue I do hope it's now fixed as I am now out of warranty love my car but it casts a dark shadow over it after owning it for less than a year.
Very common problem I'm afraid it's just when & if it happens seems pot luck.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Aa large chunk of the cost of replacing the thermostat housing is down to labour as it pretty hard to get at. And with Audi dealer labour rates that comes out as very expensive.


----------



## nonamett (Apr 6, 2021)

thanks again ....i#m reasonably handy doing this stuff myself, and have the time ....but it's a minefield trying to find the correct part online ...guess i could just ask Audi, and buy OEM direct from them - but for a bit of plastic i think an aftermarket one is prob fine - if i can find a good one, with the right match!


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

this noon I will let you know the P/N


----------



## nonamett (Apr 6, 2021)

ah awesome, that's very kind ...the vehicle reg is YM16 SXW in case that helps.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

It would be better to know the engine code, however thermostat is the same on all 2.0 versions


----------



## nonamett (Apr 6, 2021)

it's a 2016 1.8 TFSI model (1798cc)


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

*06L 121 111 M*
SRP 330 eur (Audi-Italy)
on ebay, OEM part starting from 240 eur shipped (from Germany)

https://www.ebay.it/itm/ORIG-VW-Seat-Sk ... SwSHlgSIgp


----------



## nonamett (Apr 6, 2021)

thank you .....but isn't it the same as this one?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/333937690454

(the above is UK based, and a bit cheaper!)


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

apart the boxing, it looks the same and has same part number, just confirm it is VAG part (there are aftermarket ones too)


----------



## shtu (Nov 23, 2020)

You might want to edit your posts, you've inadvertently published the full identity of your car.


----------



## jakelsTT (Apr 13, 2021)

Hey! I had the same issue where my coolant was leaking onto my manifold and creating a burning smell and a smoke/steam which would pour out from under the bonnet. I took it to a garage who found a rubber gasket had split somewhere in the tubing. It cost me around £180 in total which was just labour...the gasket cost next to nothing.


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

This is an alarmingly common problem. My brother in law spotted this on his S3, fortunately whilst the car was under warranty. Just recently a colleague has been informed by a VW / Audi specialist, near Stansted Airport, that his Golf R has the issue and he has been quoted about £800!

These you tube videos from the USA provides a lot of info on the issue, the second even offers a replacement guide if you choose to DIY










Just be sure to get the latest housing revision (Already on Version M in this video from 2020!)


----------

